# vaginal cuff injection



## ginahill (Apr 20, 2011)

Does anybody know the code for vaginal cuff injection? The only thing I can come up with is 20552 or 58999. I don't like using -99 codes. Please help! Thanks


----------



## JoyKerschke@gmail.com (Apr 20, 2011)

Do you know what was injected? what it was treating? vaginal prolapse?
I saw 57200 colporrhaphy but that is a suture


----------



## ginahill (Apr 21, 2011)

*vaginal cuff injection for pain*

The patient was having alot of uncontrolled pain after a TAH. They are doing the injection for pain management at this point. Thanks for any help you can give me. I coded Pain Management for 17 years and have just started OBGY! Little lost right now.


----------



## preserene (Apr 23, 2011)

The nerve supply to the vagina is from L1 for the anterior portion ( ilioinguinal nerves and genitofemoral nerves.Nerve supplu to the posterior portin is from S3  ( Pudental Nerve).

If you wish to be specific about the codes -for pain management , See if this could suite your scenario: 64425/ and or 64430.(pudental nerve procedure is commonly undertaken for analgesia.
Yet if not sure of, can we think of 64450( because it is a plexus of peripheral nerve fibers that supply the vagina !?. I would go for 64450 if not for 64430.


----------

